# Sun Article 15/12/06



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi

Just noticed a small article in the Sun today regarding relaxation of IVF rules.

Denying IVF to lesbians and lone women could become illegal under plans announced yesterday.

It would axe the need for a "father figure" to be present before treatment would be given.

Babies chosen for their sex will be banned in the fertility law revamp.

And kids born from donor sperm will be able to track down siblings.

Public health minister Caroline Flint said "The law needs revision".

Hope this is of interest.

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

More details can be found at http://www.infertileworld.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=415 

Deb


----------



## RachandSue (Aug 12, 2006)

This is the paper that will be put to the government:

http://www.official-documents.gov.uk/document/cm69/6989/6989.pdf

It covers a lot of issues that affect us all - the main one will be that same sex couples could be allowed to put both partners on the birth certificate which will be fantastic news if it is passed but I think it will be a long way off before it comes law!

Love Rach
xx


----------

